# Minhocas vão tratar 1500 toneladas de lixo por ano nos Açores



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Jul 2011 às 11:12)

Minhocas vão tratar 1500 toneladas de lixo por ano nos Açores
18.07.2011
Helena Geraldes

Parte do lixo urbano de São Miguel, nos Açores, vai passar a ser tratado por minhocas, à razão de 1500 toneladas por ano, numa unidade industrial no concelho do Nordeste, que será inaugurada esta tarde.

A vermicompostagem “é um processo através do qual os resíduos urbanos que não foram sujeitos a recolha selectiva são tratados com recurso a minhocas que digerem toda a componente orgânica (restos de comida, papel e cartão sujo e resíduos de jardins) transformando-a em húmus, um correctivo orgânico para a agricultura”, explica a Quercus, em comunicado.

Esta nova unidade tem capacidade para tratar os resíduos produzidos por três mil famílias e dará uma boa ajuda na redução dos lixos que vão para aterro ou queima.

Ao digerir os resíduos orgânicos, as minhocas acabam por limpar outros resíduos, como o plástico, permitindo a sua reciclagem.

“Defendemos que em cada ilha do arquipélago deveria ser feito um pré-tratamento dos resíduos, por exemplo com pequenas unidades de vermicompostagem, para diminuir a quantidade que tem de ser transportada das ilhas mais pequenas para as maiores”, explicou esta manhã ao PÚBLICO, Pedro Carteiro, do Centro de Informação de Resíduos da Quercus.

A associação nacional de Conservação da Natureza entende que a Câmara Municipal do Nordeste está a dar “um grande exemplo” aos Açores. Este deveria ser replicado por outras ilhas, uma opção que, no entender da Quercus, se deveria sobrepor à incineração.

Já em 2009 foi inaugurada uma unidade de vermicompostagem em Riba de Ave, concelho de Vila Nova de Famalicão. A unidade da Amave (Associação de Municípios do Vale do Ave) trata 1500 toneladas de lixos urbanos por ano.

As minhocas, animal que pesa entre um e dois gramas, podem viver em média oito anos e digerir metade do seu peso por dia. Para tratar uma tonelada de resíduos urbanos são necessários meio milhão de minhocas. A taxa de recuperação através da vermicompostagem é superior a 80 por cento, estima a Quercus.

Fonte:
Púbico
http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia....ed&utm_campaign=Feed:+PublicoRSS+(Publico.pt)


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2011 às 13:18)

Já conhecia, agora espero que não seja uma grande salada e seja só lixo orgânico.

A influência americana até no lixo


----------

